# Nativity scene



## Brokenhandle (Dec 17, 2020)

My wife said..." for Christmas take $200 and buy me a nativity set, and if there's anything left over you can spend it on smoking stuff!"


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 17, 2020)

Lol that's good Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 17, 2020)

That's a good one Ryan!


----------



## robrpb (Dec 17, 2020)

I like it. So, what will you be buying with the $199.90 left?


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 17, 2020)

should have enough left for about 5 or 6 briskets, hope your wife is enjoying her nativity scene.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 17, 2020)

Oh man you are brave!  Just watch out for the bottom of the CI flying faster than Santa's Sleigh toward ya!   PS there might be about...200 lber flying your way.  lol


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 17, 2020)

I like the way you think Ryan. Appeased the wife by doing exactly what she asked and kept a bit in reserve for yourself. Smart man. See? Women only think we are stupid   

Robert


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 17, 2020)

You da man Ryan!!!!


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 17, 2020)

Hello
Hello
Ryan  are you still there?


----------



## bill1 (Dec 17, 2020)

Bet she said, "nuts to you".


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 18, 2020)

, Lmao,  yes I'm still here! As much as I'd like to take credit for this...it is in the joke section.  She had actually seen it elsewhere and showed it to me, naturally I had to pass it along. Funny thing is she knows that's something I would do...glad she's got a good sense of humor!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 13, 2022)

Went looking for a different post of mine and saw this one...still makes me laugh! Tis the season!

Ryan


----------



## tbern (Dec 13, 2022)

funny!!


----------



## BurntWeenie (Dec 13, 2022)

Blasphemy


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 13, 2022)

I forgot about this one.  Still great.
I will try to replicate here in the balmy southland.
I wonder if I can do it with boiled peanuts?  They are my kryptonite


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 13, 2022)

Why is it people get upset when you do exactly what they say? . Lol


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 13, 2022)

Haha! I hadn’t seen that one before! I was trying to picture you carving out those peanut shells and giggling like a madman


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 13, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Haha! I hadn’t seen that one before! I was trying to picture you carving out those peanut shells and giggling like a madman


You know me too well! 

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Dec 13, 2022)

I need new glasses, I read it as nudity scene ...


----------



## bill1 (Dec 20, 2022)

Seriously, being somewhat a fan of nativity art myself, I forgot about this one.  Thanks for refreshing the thread.  It ages well.  Angles and proportions are just right.  And the diminutive size certainly captures the spirit of the season.  Love the little Peanut!  

And of course extra credit for for getting a laugh with the wife for it.


----------

